# EMS Acronyms



## rescuejew (Mar 16, 2005)

So we all have acronyms that we use a lot that are funny, I've seen things like FDGB but how bout some others??

I'll go first:

LOL squared: (not laughs out loud amazingly) this one means: Little Old Lady, Lying On Linoleum

Not vulgar in the least but one of my favorites!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2005)

You might want to check out this thread.

EMS Acronyms


----------



## rescuejew (Mar 17, 2005)

Well thanks!!  Guess it was pretty arrogant of me to assume you guys hadnt done this already...  bad rescuejew.....!


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 17, 2005)

On my 3rd clinical at a hospital ER... I was helping in triage.  

This little lady came in ... her face covered in hematomas. Turned out she fell several days prior but the "red" kept growing on her face...as she put it.

The triage nurse looks at her point blank and says "Did you Fall Down Go Boom??"

It took everything for me to not laugh out loud....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@Mar 17 2005, 06:27 AM
> * Well thanks!!  Guess it was pretty arrogant of me to assume you guys hadnt done this already...  bad rescuejew.....! *


 That's all right, it's a good thing.  It gives me a reason to bring back some of the older threads.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Mar 17 2005, 09:18 AM
> * That's all right, it's a good thing.  It gives me a reason to bring back some of the older threads. *


 Yeah, threads that he started.  *cough cough* *chokes* *cough*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Mar 17 2005, 04:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Mar 17 2005, 04:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Mar 17 2005, 09:18 AM
> * That's all right, it's a good thing. It gives me a reason to bring back some of the older threads. *


Yeah, threads that he started.  *cough cough* *chokes* *cough*    [/b][/quote]
 And you contributed to...


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 7, 2005)

ambulanche

Ambulance avalanche. An onslaught of emergency vehicles in full siren mode that appear out of nowhere, usually resulting in your missing a turn or taking the wrong exit on the freeway.

Example: Sorry I'm late, but I was caught in an ambulanche and ended up on the Jersey Turnpike.


----------

